# Son's Ear Smells Foul



## lmkirche (Jun 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of an ear infection having a bad smell? Almost like a sour stool smell?? My son's right ear smells weird and he is just recovering from an ear infection. Could it be just that or something more? Anybody heard of anything like this?


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

No, but could it be that he has thrush in his ears?

Perhaps some H202? Garlic and Mullein Ear Oil?


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

if it smells bad it could be the bacteria decaying, or still active if the treatment he was on for it didnt work. if you are nursing, express some milk to put in his ear like drops. that will clear it up in a day or 2.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

is it possible he put something in it? dd had this but in her nose. a wad of paper came out........gross


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

do you have an otoscope so you can look in his ear to see if the ear drum looks okay? Just because ears are so delicate you may want to consider taking him to a pede and just ask if they will look in his ears.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

My 2 year old just had a BAD ear infection (blood was actually draining). He was put on ear drops and yes it smelled bad...sour...


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, ear infections smell terrible- just like any other infection. I knew a dog who was around young kids a lot, and if he was perpetually smelling an ear, then you knew one was coming on.


----------

